
High-Performance SQL Cluster Engine for Scalable Data Virtualization - sbuttgereit
https://github.com/pgspider/pgspider
======
gopalv
Ugh, it feels so wrong to read a 10+ MB .patch on github, instead of being a
fork + a commit.

Using FDW to scale out data is a pretty popular approach, though it is hard to
get a sense of the patch, this one looks a lot like a sharded postgres impl,
reminds me of Redshift or Yahoo's Everest.

~~~
kanegon
Actually, we should discuss how to contribution about the source code of
PGSpider.

Regarding PGSpider, please refer the following slide.

[https://www.slideshare.net/Equnix/pgconfasia-2019-pgspider-h...](https://www.slideshare.net/Equnix/pgconfasia-2019-pgspider-
high-performance-cluster-engine-shigeo-hirose)

------
d_watt
Has anyone had any production experience using Foreign Data Wrappers to
combine the performance of different database types into one facade? IE is it
actually reasonable (and something people do) to hit bigquery for a large
aggregation, Neo4j for a graph query, and Redis for k/v lookup as part of a
single query fronted by postgres?

~~~
atwebb
I haven't used FDW directly but I would suspect the performance would largely
be related to how you can get pushdown and native usage within the source
system. Combining data almost must be done on the master node.

------
buremba
It sounds to be a PrestoSQL-like solution based on the Postgresql FDW.

------
kanegon
Please feedback using PGSpider.

------
polskibus
Is this similar to GreenPlum?

